# Important Day!!



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

So Friday the paperwork came that gives me permanent full custody of the kids So I am very happy about that! Another step towards the end of this tunnel I've been in. Just waiting for September....


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Is the X still on the get out of jail free card?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Marc878 said:


> Is the X still on the get out of jail free card?


She sure is.. Crazy old world, isn't it?


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Very happy for you!!!!! Does she get visitation rights? If so, I hope it’s an amount you are okay with.

As more and more time passes you’ll feel better and better. I’m at the point now that almost forget what it was like to be with my exH.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

She gets weekly supervised (County appointed) visitations. Works out good for everyone


----------



## Kamstel2 (Feb 24, 2020)

Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------

